

Interactive Big Data analysis using approximate answers - datascientist
http://strata.oreilly.com/2013/08/interactive-big-data-analysis-using-approximate-answers.html

======
dirtyaura
This is definitely interesting approach, but many domains are such that
outliers are what we want to investigate. Take for example response times of a
web service. From the usability perspective, we usually want response times to
be predictable and minimize variability, not just that the average is good
enough. You really want to know, if 1% of responses are e.g. over 20 seconds,
because over time that gives to many users an impression that service that is
not smooth.

------
pella
github code:
[https://github.com/sameeragarwal/blinkdb](https://github.com/sameeragarwal/blinkdb)

